# Tags: Recipe vs other - other too common



## seans_potato_business (Dec 22, 2010)

When posting a thread in the 'slow cooker' section, I was asked whether my thread pertain to a recipe or else 'other'. I selected other and upon submission was confronted by the following error:



> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> 
> Tags cannot be overly common words (other).



I then selected the blank option to be allowed to post the thread.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2010)

What thread is it and what tags did you want on it?


----------



## seans_potato_business (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't really want any tags on it but the software asked me to select either 'recipe' or 'other' from a drop-down box and I was just trying to comply! It also allows submission of threads with the drop-down set to its default, blank setting but it's strange that it asks you to choose 'other' and then refuses to let you post the thread because 'other' has been selected too many times already.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 23, 2010)

You don't need to select either recipe or other.  Just skip the question unless it's a recipe.  Tags, too.  If you don't want any, skip it.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report on this issue - we've fixed it


----------

